# Don't know whats wrong with this amp



## taylorchuck (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a rockford 201s and I can't get it to turn on. The first time I got it there were no screws so I put some on from another amp to test it. When I wired it up with the wires I had run for the amp I'm using now, it didt come on. I did notice that the "on" light was on when it had the positive from the battery and the rcas plugged in, but only if I left the ground disconnected. If I hooked up the ground wire it would shut off. I put in a different amp just to make sure nothing was wrong with my wiring and everything checked out good. 

I knew it was something internal so I opened it up and found the ground line coming from the external plug-ins was broken. Not sure how but the line on the circuit board was popped and so my first thought was fix it. I got out the soldering iron and dabbed a little solder over it to connect the broken line. I went to test it after that and I got nothing. I took the board out from there and checked every connection for burns or broken components and nothing seems wrong. Is there something else I'm completely missing? And is this amp done for?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

taylorchuck said:


> I have a rockford 201s and I can't get it to turn on. The first time I got it there were no screws so I put some on from another amp to test it. When I wired it up with the wires I had run for the amp I'm using now, it didt come on. I did notice that the "on" light was on when it had the positive from the battery and the rcas plugged in, but only if I left the ground disconnected. If I hooked up the ground wire it would shut off. I put in a different amp just to make sure nothing was wrong with my wiring and everything checked out good.
> 
> I knew it was something internal so I opened it up and found the ground line coming from the external plug-ins was broken. Not sure how but the line on the circuit board was popped and so my first thought was fix it. I got out the soldering iron and dabbed a little solder over it to connect the broken line. I went to test it after that and I got nothing. I took the board out from there and checked every connection for burns or broken components and nothing seems wrong. Is there something else I'm completely missing? And is this amp done for?


It's a problem in the power supply. I haven't worked on this particular amp, but I'd bet there is a burnt trace somewhere that connects the primary and secondary grounds together. Sometimes it's a 10 ohm resistor. My knowledge of RF amps quits after 2001.


----------

